# Wet here in Central Texas



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

What 7" of rain will do 40 miles up stream from us. We have a large creek run through our place and about 540 acres floods when it does flood. This is the second time it's done it this spring. The rain fell Tuesday night and I took the pictures Thursday. Have another 4-6" of rain forecasted thru the week so it may get even higher the next time. 
Figured I'd share a few pictures with yall.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear y'all are gettn wet, albeit a bit too much.....better than a drought

Startn to get dry here......


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice duck blind .................are you close to Evant ?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

panhandle9400 said:


> Nice duck blind .................are you close to Evant ?


About 2.5 hours southeast of Evant. Not a duck blind either lol, a deer blind on a 6' tower about 500 yards from the creek


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was giving you guff about the deer blind bahahahaha , I have a good friend that farms at Evant. I bet all that rain has brought those rattlesnakes to the top ? Here we dont have to worry much about flooding due to our elevation . Here we have had more rain in the last 2 weeks than we have had in the last 10 months. Look at this way , you will have a good grass soon as it goes down a bit. Glad you missed those twisters, there has been several around the last few weeks. We had 1 about 37 miles from HQ the other day , you could just feel it in the air that day , the way the atmosphere felt that day. I am located on the west side of tornado alley ......................had a few north of us in SE Colorado yesterday.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

That's what it looks like here too, sadly.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

panhandle9400 said:


> I was giving you guff about the deer blind bahahahaha , I have a good friend that farms at Evant. I bet all that rain has brought those rattlesnakes to the top ? Here we dont have to worry much about flooding due to our elevation . Here we have had more rain in the last 2 weeks than we have had in the last 10 months. Look at this way , you will have a good grass soon as it goes down a bit. Glad you missed those twisters, there has been several around the last few weeks. We had 1 about 37 miles from HQ the other day , you could just feel it in the air that day , the way the atmosphere felt that day. I am located on the west side of tornado alley ......................had a few north of us in SE Colorado yesterday.


They claim there was a lot of snakes pushed out. Nothing but timber rattlers here. Hopefully it made the bastards go extinct


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Colby said:


> They claim there was a lot of snakes pushed out. Nothing but timber rattlers here. Hopefully it made the bastards go extinct


Yeah me too , so far we have killed 14 , and it hasnt even warmed up good yet. I just remember in 96 here we had around 40'' of rain that season and it brought the damn things to the top of the ground I killed over a 100 myself . I used to sell them for 7.00 per pound to a man in Fritch Tx. he supplied venom to a medical outfit and sold meat to the Big Texan in Amarillo . God bless Texas........................


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like 2 dry days out of the next 10 here but none with huge amounts of rain. Just enough to keep one from trying to make any hay though.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hopefully the silt doesn't ruin your hay and pastures


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems to be a repeat of last year, some are praying for rain while others are praying it will let up. Here it could just stop for a month and I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If any of you guys have too much rain send some my way. I hope we dont get a repeat of last year.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

9" of rain yesterday in about 4 hours. Had major flooding more rain to go. Some hayfields have 4-5' of water in them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> If any of you guys have too much rain send some my way. I hope we dont get a repeat of last year.


I'm afraid it already is a repeat of last year. Not even enough clear days this week to get anything dry enough to plant then another five days of rain coming, looks to be the pattern right thru the first week or two of June if the long term holds water.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Colby.....the Southeast is dry for many and needs some moisture..

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The way the weather forecast appears and as wet as the soil is I afraid the Ryegrass that needs cutting will be too mature by the time it gets cut & baled. Small grain farmers appear to be in for a shipwreck..


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The way things are here is getting me worried. A couple of weeks ago things started to green up as the temperature is getting warmer. But we are still freezing every night. Also greening up from the moisture from the snow. But its been dry since. 3-4 days ago things have started turning brown again. I hope its not a repeat of 2002 when we only had a two week growing period that year. Its too early for things to be going backwards.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

5 more inches since last time I posted. 5 more forecasted. I'm enjoying every minute of it. Equipment isn't running so I'm not spending money which is a plus


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Today is May 24th, we've had 20" so far this month after last night. 8 flash flood warnings in the last 12 days. Even had to go buy a four wheeler this week to get into pastures to check cattle. I ain't complaining though


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here believe it or not at HQ right at 8'' for a month , thats almost what I got for the year last year. The worst part about being not able to get into the fields to cut hay or work my ground is , last week I took over another farm near me and it has 1500 acres of ground that has not been taken very good care of and it looks like hell right now . My crew is getting sick of shop work , I keep telling them it will change soon and they can make up lost time by some 18 to 20 hour days. Colby one thing about it maybe the major drought could be a thing of history ? I am like you I am not complaining YET.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Did loose 2 tank dams today. May trade hay equipment for track hoe, dozer and dump trucks? More rain coming tomorrow


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

4 more inches this evening. Starting to have major flooding


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I see the radar, seems to be no break for you guys.....as for us in the east, we are as dry as we have been in a while during this time of year, unusually hot and dry. No rain here in last 27 days......things beginning to get desperate for row croppers w/o irrigation.....and of course hay production. Hoping you guys dry out a bit and we receive a bit.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Currently taking donations for the development of hay equipment that can walk on water and through saturated ground.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Lewis I think we are better off going into farm construction business


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Could it be?



That or maybe it's his way to bless the folks of drought ridden areas while punishing the nut jobs in California?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tropical depression Bill is suppose to travel up close to I 35. Everyone ready??????


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

They have us forecasted for 10" so 6-14" likely.

I'm on the coast for vacation about 50 miles south of where it is to make land fall the gulf is getting nasty


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Tropical depression Bill is suppose to travel up close to I 35. Everyone ready??????


I like that name better than slick willy.


----------

